
Obscene porn rules relaxed in England and Wales - turblety
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-47069414
======
benj111
What I don't understand is that I can go to the cinema and watch the latest
action film, and see potentially 100s of people getting killed and maimed (not
to mention theft, speeding, etc, etc), and that's fine.

But if I want to watch something that's perfectly legal for 2 consenting 16
year olds to actually do in their own bedroom, that's illegal.

I understand a thing being illegal, but the depiction of the thing being
legal. The opposite makes no sense.

